# Регистры для Weltmeister S5 - возможно ли настроить их самому?



## Азазель (25 Окт 2011)

Помогите пожалуйста советом! Возможно ли настроить регистры на правой на аккордеоне самому? Если можно, то как это сделать? 
Если нельзя, сколько это будет стоить у мастера?


----------



## ze_go (25 Окт 2011)

что значит "настроить"?
может отрегулировать?
всё зависит от каждого конкретного случая.
причин "несрабатывания" может быть много.
в одном случае можно и самому справиться, а в другом - к мастеру...
от каждого конкретного случая зависит и стоимость "вмешательства"


----------



## Азазель (25 Окт 2011)

Звучать они звучат, но как-то с хрипом, вообщем нет так, как на новом.


----------



## hrustalev.vladislaw (26 Окт 2011)

Предлагаю свои услуки.Настройка по высшему классу.Специальность -настройщик баянов и аккордеонов


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Настройка по высшему классу.


смелое заявление...
и язык не мешало бы "подстроить", 
а то "услуки" какие-то не полные выходят...
hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Специальность -настройщик баянов и аккордеонов


а где, позвольте поинтересоваться, выдают диплом по такой специальности?

p.s. вообще-то вопрос о регистрах был...


----------



## Азазель (26 Окт 2011)

Мальчики, не ссорьтесь! 
Учитывая что я живу в Латвии, воспользоваться Вашими услугами настройщика будет достаточно сложно))


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

Азазель писал:


> Мальчики, не ссорьтесь!


а никто и не думал ссориться.
профиль-то читать каждый умеет... :bye:


----------



## Пифагоровиц (13 Апр 2012)

я так понял здесь нет настоящих мастеров,одни балаболки


----------



## ze_go (13 Апр 2012)

Пифагоровиц писал:


> я так понял здесь нет настоящих мастеров,одни балаболки


тоже не о чём. помогли что-ли человеку этим трёпом?


----------



## mikes7 (13 Апр 2012)

Азазель у вас прекрасный инструмент, и если он у вас правильно хранился, скорее всего проблема в том, что воск на голосах из-за старости стал сыпаться, от этого голосовые планки могли частично отойти от резонаторов - поэтому и возникает хрип. Эта самая распространённая проблема всех аккордионов, чей возраст за 25-30 лет. На аккордеоне вашего класса - очень мала вероятность того что он расстроен, и его нужно настраивать.

Если там только эта проблема - любой мастер сделает перевосковку - это относительно простой процесс и стоить будет если на рубли, то около 6-15 тыс. р. Ну это конечно по Питерским расценкам мастеров, которых я знаю. Не могу сказать сколько это будет стоить у вас.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (14 Апр 2012)

Профессиональных настройщиков язычковых инструментов одно время выпускал Московский колледж им.Шнитке. Мой настройщик оттуда,кстати он одновременно и класс инструмента заканчивал, вместе с С. Оскиным и А.Гайнуллиным.Я эти имена привел,чтобы сказать,что все достаточно серьезно было.Но сейчас это направление в колледже почему то прикрыли.


----------



## halan (15 Апр 2012)

Лучше обратиться к мастеру -он разберется.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Апр 2012)

По поводу хорошего качества голосов WeltmeisterS5 я бы поспорил. За всю практику попался лишь один инструмент с хорошими голосами, да и то был сделан не для экспорта в СССР. Если будете делать перезаливку голосов (перевосковку), найдите мастера, который Вам сделает дополнительно регулировку и склёпку голосов! Если склёпка всех голосов будет дорого, то, хотя бы, склёпку верхней половины резонаторов правого корпуса. Вы поднимите звучание Вашего инструмента на новый уровень. 
Удачи в выборе мастера. 
Хотя, судя по времени подачи объявления, мой совет, скорее всего, пригодится уже не Вам.


----------



## ze_go (16 Апр 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> склёпку голосов!


вероятно, сбивку...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Апр 2012)

На Кировской фабрике эта процедура называлась Склёпка, и включала в себя целый ряд процедур, в зависимости от обстоятельств. Можно сбить заклёпку набок, передвинув голос, можно маленькими зубильцами подогнать алюминий планки к голосу, можно молоточком ударом по боку планки уменьшить зазор между голосом и планкой, можно сделать финишную накатку. Давайте не будем придираться к терминам. Меня, например, мутит от слов, типа, ПУКЛИ (ножки), ДРЮК (нем.). Если применяется ПВА, разве это ПЕРЕВОСКОВКА? Между собой можно общаться на этом "сленге", а клиенту я должен объяснить популярно, что-бы он понял. "Я так думаю".


----------



## ze_go (16 Апр 2012)

ок, договорились :biggrin:


----------

